# Chest Freezer- Replacing Start Relay



## Nospammer (Jun 16, 2011)

How to remove this Haier HF50CW20W chest freezer relay? I'm hoping it's the source of the problem. The freezer turns on for a minute, clicks then turns off. Also, Haier doesn't list a relay for this freezer among it's parts list. 

My Haier pix
Is there a standard relay that is a compatible replacement for this freezer?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You could use a supco rcu810 3 in 1. They are universal. Remove the two screws and pry that cover off. Then wire according to diagram on the package. Your on the right track


----------



## Nospammer (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks. This was actually the first item I was looking at but I haven't been able to confirm it is compatible with this chest freezer. 
It says 
"You only want to use RCO810 for compressors with1/12 HP to 1/5 HP Maximum RLA 4.05 Amps, 115V, and if you have a run capacitor."

I can't tell if this chest freezer is "Maximum RLA 4.05 Amps, 115V... and has a run capacitor."

Is this compatible with this Haier HF50CW20W chest freezer ?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That unit works both with a run capacitor and without. I couldn't tell if you had a run capacitor so that's why I recommended that one. It will work fine for your freezer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nospammer (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks. i went ahead and ordered the rco810.

i'm unable to get the last of the ?pins (the thing that holds the relay onto the white wire). it seems like the white wire terminal has a ?bump on it that locks it onto the pin. i'm going to attach pix.

how do i get this white wire off ?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't see the spade but there is probably a little piece you need to depress to remove spade. Right in the center, at the top of the spade


----------



## Nospammer (Jun 16, 2011)

Does the 3-n-1 Relay Capacitor Overload shorten the life of the compressor? I was told it's a temporary fix.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been using them for years and have not had any issues. The guys probably install about 30 or so a year. I can only think of one that we had to replace a second time. And it was about a year later. The new relays are terrible that come with the compressors now. We see a lot of failures. If it's under warranty we go back with the original. If it's not we install the supco's. You would be surprised how many service companies say the compressor is bad when it's only the relay. Just make sure you wire it correctly. If you are unsure or compressor terminals are unmarked google how to tell which lead is common on a refrigerator compressor. It would be easier to look up then me to explain.


----------



## Nospammer (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks. i appreciate your help. i've followed the diagram on the package to plug the red , white, and black onto the compressor. 
now, i'm going to connect the white wire from the thermostat to one black wire on the 3 in 1 & the black wire from the thermostat to the other black wire on the 3 in 1. 
however, the thermostat wires have the ?insulated caps on the end and 3 in 1 has loose wires. can i feed the loose wires into the insulated caps of the thermostat wires and wrap electrical tape around them to keep them together? 

i'm reluctant to cut off the insulated caps in case i'd have to get a replacement relay that the insulated cap feeds into.


----------

